
Fujifilm points to 400TB tape cartridge on the horizon - jonbaer
https://blocksandfiles.com/2020/06/29/fujifilm-400tb-magnetic-tape-cartridge-future/
======
fouc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23690461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23690461)

